# Anyone tried Saxenda?



## Nielh123 (May 14, 2022)

A few days ago the NHS here in Scotland approved Saxenda, a weight loss injection that has until now only been available as a very expensive private prescription.  I'm thinking of talking to my GP about it, as my weight loss has plateaued.  Just wondered if anyone had any experience of it?


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2022)

I think it's only prescribed if the BMI is 35, isn't it?


----------



## Greenamber (Jun 9, 2022)

Nielh123 said:


> A few days ago the NHS here in Scotland approved Saxenda, a weight loss injection that has until now only been available as a very expensive private prescription.  I'm thinking of talking to my GP about it, as my weight loss has plateaued.  Just wondered if anyone had any experience of it?


I have been reading about this, I have filled in an online application for 5 pens via Boots. Don't hold out a lot of hope.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 9, 2022)

Greenamber said:


> I have been reading about this, I have filled in an online application for 5 pens via Boots. Don't hold out a lot of hope.


Are you sure that this would be suitable if you are Type 1 diabetic?


----------



## T1Lady (Jun 18, 2022)

I had a telephone meeting with my DSN yesterday and she suggested I try the injection. I’m type 1 (for 18 years), about 2 stone overweight and BMI around 29. She has set up a virtual call with my consultant for next week and he will prescribe it.
On a separate note, I’ve also been offered a new pump with integrated cgm, a choice of 3, so good new all round yesterday!


----------



## Nielh123 (Jul 12, 2022)

trophywench said:


> I think it's only prescribed if the BMI is 35, isn't it?


No, here in Scotland it's BMI for 30 or over, or 27 if you have weight-related comorbidity such as high blood pressure.  In England it's BMI of 35 or in "exceptional circumstances" a BMI of 30.


----------



## Nielh123 (Jul 12, 2022)

Greenamber said:


> I have been reading about this, I have filled in an online application for 5 pens via Boots. Don't hold out a lot of hope.


How's it going so far?


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 20, 2022)

Nielh123 said:


> A few days ago the NHS here in Scotland approved Saxenda, a weight loss injection that has until now only been available as a very expensive private prescription.  I'm thinking of talking to my GP about it, as my weight loss has plateaued.  Just wondered if anyone had any experience of it?


Did you get it and try it ?


----------

